#ubuntu-uds-hallway 2013-11-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Hallway | HTML5 template consolidation | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22123/html5-template-consolidation/
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> mhall119: hi
<dbarth> mhall119: can you send me the hg link?
<mhall119> dbarth: msm is going to run it
<dbarth> ah ok
<daker> hi
<dbarth> hi daker!
<daker> again i am following on IRC
<dbarth> nw
<dbarth> but youŕe welcome in the hg
<daker> ya i know no mic here :(
<daker> if you ask me a question look for the answer here
<dbarth> ok, sure
<dbarth> we may just all end up on irc
<dbarth> if we don't get the hg link
<dbarth> ;)
<dbarth> *that* is the hallway after all
<bzoltan1> I am here
<bzoltan1> where is the coffee
 * dbarth sends a cup to bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> thanks dbarth
<alex-abreu> bzoltan1, it is already late for you, you should be awake
<bzoltan1> :) LOL
<bzoltan1> alex-abreu: I was awake yesterday localtime 2am
<alex-abreu> ah ! :) that explains it
<bzoltan1> What is the link to the hangout?
<alex-abreu> we are waiting for it
<alex-abreu> daker, btw have you had time to review my small MRs yesterday (I am reviewing yours) ?
<daker> alex-abreu: not yet i will do it tonight
<alex-abreu> no worries
<alex-abreu> HTML5 just left ... what a sign
<daker> wat!
<bzoltan1> I have merged the html5 with the cordova templates in the QtC and pulled in the simple webapp template
<alex-abreu> bzoltan1, ?? ... I did this too yestefday !
<bzoltan1> alex-abreu: today ... an hour or so ago
<dbarth> well,so we're all on the same page then
<bzoltan1> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/facelift/+merge/195963
<alex-abreu> yeah
<bzoltan1> it has landed on the QtC trunk
<alex-abreu> ah ok
<dbarth> but i'd like to confirm if we can just have 1 single hmtl5 template, not the tab and simple ones like in qml
<alex-abreu> I saw
<alex-abreu> bzoltan1, expect another MR
<dbarth> ie, keep it super simple to see where to start an html5 app
<dbarth> alex-abreu: ;)
<alex-abreu> ok mine does expand on this work ...
<dbarth> MR fight
<alex-abreu> good
<bzoltan1> alex-abreu: cool... just update your branch from the trunk
<alex-abreu> bzoltan1, yup
<kyleN> also the gaol is to have the single template also be used for cordova, yes?
<alex-abreu> conflict hell
 * bzoltan1 likes the smell of conflicting MRs in the morning
<dbarth> kyleN: yes, cordova apis will be part of that single template
<alex-abreu> kyleN, yes until 3.x
<dbarth> ie, we're talking about the cordova APIs here only, not the new cli stuff that is cordova specific, and not the recommended way for ubuntu app developers
<dbarth> kyleN: makes snse?
<kyleN> alex-abreu, are you saying that with cordova 3.3 there will be a "regression" to two qtC Ubuntu HTML templates?
<alex-abreu> html left ... the situation is worse
<kyleN> now we ahve two tempaltes, one for html5, one for cordova
<dbarth> ;)
<kyleN> I think the plan is to move to one tempalte that supports both
<alex-abreu> kyleN, cordova 3.x. will follow the cordova model, ...
<dbarth> kyleN: we should have only one in the end
<alex-abreu> kyleN, no we will have 1 template from now on
<alex-abreu> kyleN, for cordova devs in 3.x. the wokflow will be similar to what you can see in typical cordova project, no shared runtime
<alex-abreu> and the whole roject is embedded
<alex-abreu> so it'll be a plain qtc project
<kyleN> right. but one qtc tempalte
<alex-abreu> yes
<dbarth> yes, that's what we'd like
<dbarth> kyleN: for cordova developers, ie those making ios apps, or cross platform apps let's say
<dbarth> kyleN: they will use the cordova-cli system
<alex-abreu> kyleN, but it will apply less & less to cordova in the end
<dbarth> kyleN: and so they won't be in qtc really
<kyleN> aha
<alex-abreu> daker, btw ... one thing that we postponed for 13.10 and that we will have to tackle, is the layouting etc.
<dbarth> kyleN: they may use the cordova runtime container, everything specific and integrated, etc.
<daker> alex-abreu: ya we need to see how to do it
<dbarth> kyleN: but that's another story than the html5 story
<alex-abreu> daker, trying to have somthing simple, but also helpful ... and more aligned w/ modern ways of doing it, ... I ghave something on the side, a few experiments using flexboes
<alex-abreu> instead of the more restricted grid systems
<dbarth> kyleN: the html5 story then becomes: a webview + ubuntu platform/sdk APIs, + cordova apis by default
<alex-abreu> since we have the luxury of not being web dev
<alex-abreu> but targetted platform devs
<dbarth> ie, you get all of the apis in the same place
<kyleN> dbarth, I am confused by this: " and so they won't be in qtc really"
<kyleN> I understand cordova provides cli for project management build and etc
<dbarth> kyleN: they will create their cordova-specific app via the CLI
<daker> alex-abreu: we need to see if flexbox works in qtwebkit
<dbarth> not via qtc and its templates & plugins
<kyleN> I was hoping that QtC would be a front end for those functions
<alex-abreu> daker, basing things on flexboces, & possibly having some runtime support from js, ... (or not since it might trigger quite a bit of reflow)
<dbarth> kyleN: the way we imagine things now (and feedback is expected ;)
<alex-abreu> daker, yes, they do to a certain extent, but for 14.04 we will ideally rarget oxide, which is blink
<dbarth> kyleN: is to say
<alex-abreu> daker, so they'll work
<dbarth> kyleN: ubuntu html5 developers have 1 single template, all apis accessible, including the cordova runtime ones
<kyleN> dbarth, so if we do not expect cordova app devs to use QtC, then how about click pagkes, run app on devices, and all the otehr QtC goodness?
<daker> alex-abreu: btw does oxide works ? i mean just the rendering part
<dbarth> kyleN: and cordova-oriented guys go with the cli instead
<alex-abreu> daker, yes ...
<dbarth> kyleN: that's all in the new cli system they have
<dbarth> it even creates click packages now
<kyleN> OK. in that case the changes to the QtC menus we talked about yesterday is: remove all cordova menus
<dbarth> fyi i pinged msm to get the HG link
<kyleN> It would be nice to be able to simply open a cordova www/ dir in QtC and let Qtc be the front end for the cordvoa cli stuff
<daker> alex-abreu: i want to anticipate and test the UI components stating from now (what dbarth said on the other session)
<daker> starting*
<kyleN> dbarth, does the new cordova cli stuff support running the app on the device?
<alex-abreu> daker, totally ...
<alex-abreu> daker, we have something already ... but limited
<daker> alex-abreu: ok
<dbarth> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjfelvcnnk0hlhlft68oees?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<alex-abreu> daker, we agreed on trying to come up w/ something like some sort of instrumentation tools & e.g. fps etc.
<daker> alex-abreu: perfect
<daker> alex-abreu: there is no video player on the page
<kyleN> daker - right
<dbarth> daker: we're trying to sort out the HGoA issue
<dbarth> you don't have video yet, but it should go live at some point
<dbarth> and we'll catch up with you and folks here
<bzoltan1> WE ARE LIVE
<dbarth> daker: ok, so we're live now
<daker> dbarth: ya following
<daker> kyleN: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyW9HCT3avk
<daker> dbarth: yep
<daker> kyleN: +1
<bzoltan1> guys I had to quit
<dbarth> willdo the same soon
<dbarth> have the OA session soon
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
#ubuntu-uds-hallway 2013-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
<olli_> mhall119, are you running the hallway track?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Hallway | Push Notifications Server | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22121/push-notifications-server/
<mhall119> olli_: no, whomever registered the session should
<mhall119> or msm
<olli_> mhall119, or msm
<olli_> thx
<lool> heya
<tvoss> hey
<tvoss> do we have streaming enabled for the hallway track?
<tvoss> mhall119, ^?
<mhall119> I can't run it, I'm running appdev
<lool> it says LIVE
<mhall119> did somebody start it?
<lool> I think Michelle did
<tvoss> hah, I can watch it on g+
<olli_> if you want to join/participate
<olli_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5c8h3qbul70ivp4jg6ni61v854?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<olli_> tvoss, can't get stream to work
<ricmm> im gonna jump in
<Mirv> but the stream doesn't work?
<ricmm> Mirv: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjs4fIaP1Cw
<ricmm> mhall119: can we put that on the page at least?
<Mirv> that helps
<mhall119> ricmm: done, but people will need to refresh the page
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: App Development | Followup session for "System framework for apps" | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22125/followup-session-for-system-framework-for-apps/
 * popey starts the hangout for this session
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpiavq8s9nau1joh8a11d7uk?authuser=0&hl=en
<popey> oh, someone else has already set one up?
<popey> looks like msm did
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj09lmdmt090d0po13a8s3c?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<msm_> here is the url for next session: #ubuntu-uds-hallway
<msm_> oops
<msm_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj09lmdmt090d0po13a8s3c?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<t1mp> there is no video for me on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22125/followup-session-for-system-framework-for-apps/
<t1mp> on other session pages there is
<t1mp> anyone has the direct link to the video on youtube for me?
<msm_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0UJdny1ys
<t1mp> msm_: thank you! that works.
<msm_> \;0
<tvoss> lool, o/
<tvoss> lool, listening in :)
<pmcgowan> lool, ho link?
<msm_> pmcgowan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0UJdny1ys
<msm_> or
<msm_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj09lmdmt090d0po13a8s3c?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<lool> pmcgowan: ^
<lool> tvoss: thanks, albeit we're too short on people
<tvoss> lool, not sure I can add that much value right now :)
<mdeslaur> shouldn't this be dictated by the number of applications that still use the framework?
<mdeslaur> if 60% of apps in the app store use a particular framework, it's pretty hard to drop support for it
<lool> right
<mdeslaur> I think we definitely don't want to go down the road of requiring app developers to update their apps every six months for useless api/abi changes
<sergiusens> yeah, we don't :-)
<mdeslaur> I think this all depends on whether we will be able to force carriers/oems to update versions
<pmcgowan> my fan came on
<mdeslaur> else app developers will be targeting the lowest common denominator of installed user base
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, is it hot over there?
<pmcgowan> must be
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, stop the emulator runs ;-)
<pmcgowan> oh yeah
<lool> any questions on IRC we didn't cover?
<lool> msm_: thanks
<msm_> lool: great, thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
<karni> :) Thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Track: Hallway | Push Notifications client API | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22122/push-notifications-client-api/
<msm_> next url: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi4r6p9fvhqq7vu175k7ddk?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<msm_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69gw3mhI1i8
<Wellark> how does the push notification api / url dispatcher leverage the unity-action-api or how should they relate?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-hallway to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/hallway/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-hallway.html
